# My Nintendo: New Membership Service(Registrations open in most Countries)



## ObeseMudkipz (Oct 28, 2015)

Nintendo?s new membership service will be called ?Nintendo Account? ? it will connect hardware users, as well as PC and smart device users, Mr. Kimishima says.

Nintendo will use a cloud-based data service to transfer game data between mobile games and console games.

"Specifically with the new account, you can log in with your Facebook, Google, and Twitter accounts. You can also use normal email. Of course, you can transfer your existing Nintendo ID over to it."

Dunno if this was posted. Totally copied from reddit 

More info



TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Actually, the new membership service will be called "My Nintendo", whereas account is called "Nintendo Account".
> 
> Also, more details just dropped in.
> 
> ...



Registrations are open in Japan
https://www.nintendo.co.jp/nintendo_account/index.html

Registrations for nintendo account are open
https://accounts.nintendo.com/register


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 28, 2015)

What is up with their poor naming lately? Couldn't they think of anything cooler than the name Nintendo Account? Aside from that, I'm looking forward to their new rewards program.


----------



## JCnator (Oct 28, 2015)

Actually, the new membership service will be called "My Nintendo", whereas account is called "Nintendo Account".

Also, more details just dropped in.



> – Ease of creation/use of Nintendo Accounts being emphasized
> – Register with NNID, Facebook, Twitter, Google, e-mail
> – Purchase software downloads on the site, see purchases, play info, and game-related messages
> – Receive points by using and playing games
> ...



Oh man, so much better than Club Nintendo already!

Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/my-nintendo-details-get-points-by-playing-games/


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Oct 28, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Actually, the new membership service will be called "My Nintendo", whereas account is called "Nintendo Account".
> 
> Also, more details just dropped in.
> 
> ...


Ahh I'll fix it and edit it in


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 29, 2015)

"hold on I'm gonna log into my nintendo account"


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 6, 2015)

I find it funny to think that this new account system will utilize the same name as the old accounting system before Club Nintendo in America. lol Regardless of the recycling an old name, this new program definitely looks quite promising. I just hope they don't screw it up like they did with their past membership programs (specifically how they handled the old My Nintendo [particularly how they got rid of Nsider, etc.] and Club Nintendo in America).


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Nov 8, 2015)

I think the new membership and account names are absolute crap. Could they have thought up something with a more original name?


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 9, 2015)

I know right and I may look into this.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 2, 2015)

registrations are open in Japan
https://www.nintendo.co.jp/nintendo_account/index.html


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 2, 2015)

I hope this means registrations are coming to NA and other regions soon.


----------



## shunishu (Dec 2, 2015)

yeah, hope it comes soon too.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 2, 2015)

In the Nintendo Life article, they said registration is open in March apparently. 

I'm so excited this is going to be awesome ^w^


----------



## mirukushake (Dec 2, 2015)

I signed up for it yesterday! There's not a whole lot of features yet, but finally being able to buy eShop stuff from the website is awesome. The games automatically load when your 3DS is in sleep mode, too,


----------



## Justin (Dec 2, 2015)

mirukushake said:


> I signed up for it yesterday! There's not a whole lot of features yet, but finally being able to buy eShop stuff from the website is awesome. The games automatically load when your 3DS is in sleep mode, too,



Apparently you can access your eShop purchase/download history online too now? That's pretty nice.


----------



## mirukushake (Dec 3, 2015)

Justin said:


> Apparently you can access your eShop purchase/download history online too now? That's pretty nice.



Yep, it basically gives you an iTunes-style purchase history. i don't know how far back it goes, but mine has my history all the way back to when I first bought my 3DS in March.


----------



## Manah (Dec 10, 2015)

Points for playing games sounds nice. Especially now that I have a New 3DS that can use my main router and I don't have to set up the other one. That's pretty much all I'm interested in, though. Maybe the on-site purchases too.

Just _please_ don't let the points expire. That was the whole reason why I never used Club Nintendo at all (which was good since I made 70? selling codes when it closed xD)


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Dec 10, 2015)

When is it coming out in America? Anyone know?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 10, 2015)

TheEchoTimes said:


> When is it coming out in America? Anyone know?



I dont think they said anything about the American release but I think they said it would be open in spring in some places


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 16, 2016)

Nintendo account is open for registration in some countries


----------



## bloomwaker (Feb 16, 2016)

I saw the news on tumblr and registered immediately. For some people, it seems to take a few minutes, but it was nearly instant for me. I used my NNID.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 16, 2016)

https://accounts.nintendo.com/ Is the link for those who need it


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 16, 2016)

dapperlace said:


> I saw the news on tumblr and registered immediately. For some people, it seems to take a few minutes, but it was nearly instant for me. I used my NNID.



I used my NNID too and it worked instanly also


----------



## Cress (Feb 16, 2016)

Third to agree to it being almost instant with using my NNID, I also linked it to my Twitter and that also worked immediately.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 17, 2016)

I have registered my main NNID and the NNID for ACBay Auctions.

I would personally love for Nintendo to implement a system on this Nintendo Account or My Nintendo where you can get 250 Nintendo Points for every individual amiibo that people own.
I would get 20,250 Nintendo Points if the Shovel Knight amiibo is not eligible and 20,500 Nintendo Points if the Shovel Knight amiibo is eligible.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 17, 2016)

That moment when you forget the email you used for your NNID account.


----------



## himeki (Feb 17, 2016)

so wait how do i change my profile pic or is it just my stupid mii


----------



## pokedude729 (Feb 17, 2016)

JasonBurrows said:


> I have registered my main NNID and the NNID for ACBay Auctions.
> 
> I would personally love for Nintendo to implement a system on this Nintendo Account or My Nintendo where you can get 250 Nintendo Points for every individual amiibo that people own.
> I would get 20,250 Nintendo Points if the Shovel Knight amiibo is not eligible and 20,500 Nintendo Points if the Shovel Knight amiibo is eligible.



You would


----------



## himeki (Feb 17, 2016)

JasonBurrows said:


> I have registered my main NNID and the NNID for ACBay Auctions.
> 
> I would personally love for Nintendo to implement a system on this Nintendo Account or My Nintendo where you can get 250 Nintendo Points for every individual amiibo that people own.
> I would get 20,250 Nintendo Points if the Shovel Knight amiibo is not eligible and 20,500 Nintendo Points if the Shovel Knight amiibo is eligible.



yeah but then people would register the same amiibo multiple times, so you could only have each amiibo once, and then oeioke would borrow their friends or something


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 17, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> yeah but then people would register the same amiibo multiple times, so you could only have each amiibo once, and then oeioke would borrow their friends or something


If multiple registrations were possible, I would get 42,750 Nintendo Points. (171 amiibo)


----------



## Venn (Feb 17, 2016)

Mine was an instant to, but the verification code took a while.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, where do I go to check purchase history?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 18, 2016)

Aw man, I didn't realize this is an app. I'm not a phone person so I'd prefer a website. My phone is absolute crap.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 18, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> so wait how do i change my profile pic or is it just my stupid mii


Enjoy your Mii!!!!!!!!!



DarkDesertFox said:


> Aw man, I didn't realize this is an app. I'm not a phone person so I'd prefer a website. My phone is absolute crap.


Well hey you got free Platinum points for prereg, no need to actually play it.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 24, 2016)

I just signed up with my Network ID. I hope I can grab some nice goodies with this new system.


----------



## Jake (Mar 6, 2016)

Twilight Princess Picross leaked as a My Nintendo reward http://mynintendonews.com/2016/03/06/my-nintendo-picross-zelda-twilight-princess-leaked


----------



## Justin (Mar 6, 2016)

Jake. said:


> Twilight Princess Picross leaked as a My Nintendo reward http://mynintendonews.com/2016/03/06/my-nintendo-picross-zelda-twilight-princess-leaked



That first screenshot looks so bad it feels fake. Like someone literally took a screenshot of TPHD, pasted a logo on top, and called it a day. (I know it's not actually fake)

I like the idea of little games like this as a reward though! Wonder if it's a reward for owning TPHD, or a reward for coins. Or both?


----------



## Jake (Mar 6, 2016)

Justin said:


> That first screenshot looks so bad it feels fake. Like someone literally took a screenshot of TPHD, pasted a logo on top, and called it a day. (I know it's not actually fake)
> 
> I like the idea of little games like this as a reward though! Wonder if it's a reward for owning TPHD, or a reward for coins. Or both?



Just because I am cheap (yolo) I'd prefer if it was a reward for buying TPHD so I can save my coins for other/better rewards, and if that's the case, I hope there are more small perks you get like this for buying specific games (I'm an idiot so I could literally see myself buying a game I don't care about at all just for the free perk if it's good enough LOL). I'm hoping it's a free reward for buying TPHD tho, because I'm pretty sure Pokemon Picross is free so idk why they'd charge for a TP one (tho the Pokemon one has micro-transactions so who knows).


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 6, 2016)

What the heck is a Micross though


----------



## NerdHouse (Mar 6, 2016)

Tom said:


> What the heck is a Micross though



It's easily deduced that it's Picross using Mii.


----------



## Cress (Mar 6, 2016)

Tom said:


> What the heck is a Micross though



It's a huge picross, usually 80x80. It starts as an 8x8 grid and you zoom into every square to do a 10x10 puzzle. All of them come together to form a huge picture. If you played Pok?mon Picross, it's like the Mural puzzles.

...Yes I play Picross games a lot don't judge me. ;_;


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 6, 2016)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> It's a huge picross, usually 80x80. It starts as an 8x8 grid and you zoom into every square to do a 10x10 puzzle. All of them come together to form a huge picture. If you played Pok?mon Picross, it's like the Mural puzzles.
> 
> ...Yes I play Picross games a lot don't judge me. ;_;



Oh that's comforting I was worrying that it had something to do with MiiVerse.


----------

